# snake pics



## lalala (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

Wow they are stunning. Must show my son in the morning. How many have you got and what sorts are they?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are stunning snakes


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

We no longer own any of the snakes in pics. We used to breed snakes but gave it up few years ago.We now own just 4. but we do still take in unwanted(normaly aggressive or ill)snakes and lizards but thankfully the numbers we get are dropping(better knowledge of keepers) which means we dont have to drive all over uk dropping them of at various sancturys.The trade in wild caught snakes is much less now but does still go one and this can contrbute big time to having ill and or agressive snakes.I do miss having lots of snakes and watching ths babys hatch but i must admit the real satisfaction for me comes with helping the ones in need.


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgous snakes!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

scared now


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

The one in post #4 looks just like my Renn! Lovely snakes. I really want a boa at some point.


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

Is the one in post #4 an albino motley pattern corn snake? That's what I'm pretty sure mine is. If not, what is it? I have been trying and trying to figure out what Renny is.


----------

